# IBS or pancreatitis



## squash (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi - new to message board. My daughter was diagnosed with chronic pancreatitis. Really bad news but another doctor thinks she has IBS. Is there anyone out there that has been diagnosed with both. We are trying to figure it out. If so I would like to chat. EMail me at Searlesmom###aol.com. Thanks - Timmie (mom)


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

i'm sorry to heard that, i can't help but i'm bumping your post so it can stay up here


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

i'm sorry to heard that, i can't help but i'm bumping your post so it can stay up here


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Squash,Here is some info on both. Hope this helps.On IBS: http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htm On Pancreas Disease: http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs13.htm BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Squash,Here is some info on both. Hope this helps.On IBS: http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htm On Pancreas Disease: http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs13.htm BQ


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Bumping this for Squash to see if we can get her some more replies.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Bumping this for Squash to see if we can get her some more replies.Stacey


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2002)

Well, yes....my daughter had both once. She inherited my propensity for IBS C, and developed pancreatitis when she was pregnant with her first child back in '96. Ended up she had a congenital cyst blocking her common bile duct. They called it a choledochial cyst as I recall. They did an ERCP to detect it and then they did surgery to remove the cyst, which of course was complicated considerably because of the pregnancy. They also removed her gallbladder at the time of the surgical procedure to remove the cyst. It ended the pancreatitis and after adjusting to life without a gallbladder all the symptoms went away, including most of the IBS symptoms, though she has recently begun to resume some aspects of the IBS C. We know how aweful pancreatitis can be and wish you the best in her treatment...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2002)

Well, yes....my daughter had both once. She inherited my propensity for IBS C, and developed pancreatitis when she was pregnant with her first child back in '96. Ended up she had a congenital cyst blocking her common bile duct. They called it a choledochial cyst as I recall. They did an ERCP to detect it and then they did surgery to remove the cyst, which of course was complicated considerably because of the pregnancy. They also removed her gallbladder at the time of the surgical procedure to remove the cyst. It ended the pancreatitis and after adjusting to life without a gallbladder all the symptoms went away, including most of the IBS symptoms, though she has recently begun to resume some aspects of the IBS C. We know how aweful pancreatitis can be and wish you the best in her treatment...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

BTW, there is such a huge difference between what the symptoms of IBS are as compared to chronic pancreatitis, there really shouldnt be much of a question....


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

BTW, there is such a huge difference between what the symptoms of IBS are as compared to chronic pancreatitis, there really shouldnt be much of a question....


----------



## squash (Apr 17, 2002)

to 4williec - when my daughter went to the gastro doctor we were sure she had pancreatitis - elevated lypase and amalyse level, upper back pain and debilitating upper left pain under rib cage. The doctor made the comment that if she had pancreatitis she would really know what pain was. Basically dismissed the pain she was in. So how painful is pancreatitis? She is totally debilitated curled up in a ball. She takes pain well as she has a history of medical problems - has cystic fibrosis. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## squash (Apr 17, 2002)

to 4williec - when my daughter went to the gastro doctor we were sure she had pancreatitis - elevated lypase and amalyse level, upper back pain and debilitating upper left pain under rib cage. The doctor made the comment that if she had pancreatitis she would really know what pain was. Basically dismissed the pain she was in. So how painful is pancreatitis? She is totally debilitated curled up in a ball. She takes pain well as she has a history of medical problems - has cystic fibrosis. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

to 4 williec, what are the differences in the symptoms between ibs and pancreatitis? I've always thought pancreatitis can masquerade as IBS and that they were fairly similar. Can you explain please? I've been diagnosed with IBS but still can't help but wonder about that pancreas because of excruciating pain under left rib.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

to 4 williec, what are the differences in the symptoms between ibs and pancreatitis? I've always thought pancreatitis can masquerade as IBS and that they were fairly similar. Can you explain please? I've been diagnosed with IBS but still can't help but wonder about that pancreas because of excruciating pain under left rib.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, its been a while now, but I remember them saying there is a classic pancreatitis posture of sitting on your knees and leaning forward...rocking back and forth. Why? I don't know. The symptoms you cite sound very much like pancreatitis for sure. My daughter was miserable with it...and she was quite nauseous and did vomit some...and the dead giveaway is that the vomitus is green. The amalyse and lypase reading are usually very telling. I would also want to see an ultrasound of the pancreas. Possibly and ERCP is in order also. As far as the similarites go, I know my daughter had horrible cramps across her middle abdominal area. She had frequent C followed by very active D. Much gas and indigestion as well. She burped quite often (all this sounds a lot like IBS huh?) I would find another doctor..and be sure the doctor is a gastroenterologist and not a GP, or even a internist. Try to find a female GI doc is you can btw...one that will talk to you and not act like they are on a power trip or something...that makes the whole thing much worse.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, its been a while now, but I remember them saying there is a classic pancreatitis posture of sitting on your knees and leaning forward...rocking back and forth. Why? I don't know. The symptoms you cite sound very much like pancreatitis for sure. My daughter was miserable with it...and she was quite nauseous and did vomit some...and the dead giveaway is that the vomitus is green. The amalyse and lypase reading are usually very telling. I would also want to see an ultrasound of the pancreas. Possibly and ERCP is in order also. As far as the similarites go, I know my daughter had horrible cramps across her middle abdominal area. She had frequent C followed by very active D. Much gas and indigestion as well. She burped quite often (all this sounds a lot like IBS huh?) I would find another doctor..and be sure the doctor is a gastroenterologist and not a GP, or even a internist. Try to find a female GI doc is you can btw...one that will talk to you and not act like they are on a power trip or something...that makes the whole thing much worse.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Squash,I have had pancreatitis and IBS C. The pain from pancreatitis is REALLY bad! I went to the ER twice, by the time I got there the second time I was in shock and had done a lot of damage and scarring to the pancreas. Did anyone ever mention that besides alcoholism CF was a major cause of pancreatitis? please take her to a new doc or go to the ER when someone else is on duty, This pain is not like IBS at all. If her amalyse and lipase are elevated make a scene, until you are satisfied that they are taking care and not just taking the easy road out with a diagnosis of IBS.Please write and let me know how your daughter is. The only treatment they did for me was complete rest for the stomach...no food...only IV for 7 days oh, and lots of DEMEROL.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Squash,I have had pancreatitis and IBS C. The pain from pancreatitis is REALLY bad! I went to the ER twice, by the time I got there the second time I was in shock and had done a lot of damage and scarring to the pancreas. Did anyone ever mention that besides alcoholism CF was a major cause of pancreatitis? please take her to a new doc or go to the ER when someone else is on duty, This pain is not like IBS at all. If her amalyse and lipase are elevated make a scene, until you are satisfied that they are taking care and not just taking the easy road out with a diagnosis of IBS.Please write and let me know how your daughter is. The only treatment they did for me was complete rest for the stomach...no food...only IV for 7 days oh, and lots of DEMEROL.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Any update on this issue Squash?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Any update on this issue Squash?


----------



## Codasam (Jul 22, 2001)

First I had my gallbladder removed. Then came the IBS. Twelve years later I had pancreatitis due to stones blocking the duct. I, too, was on IV only, for 7 days and demerol. I was also lucky enough to have a tube down my nose into my stomach to drain. There is a difference between IBS and pancreatitis. IBS has pain, cramping and diarrhea or constipation. Pancreatitis has severe pain, diarrhea and lots of vomiting, even when you have nothing in your stomach. Both are unpleasant, but if I HAD to pick I would pick IBS. Pancreatitis is something you should not let go. I almost died from waiting to long. Please see another doctor. The elevation of the amalyse and lypase are another good indicator of pancreatitis trouble. Let us know.


----------



## Codasam (Jul 22, 2001)

First I had my gallbladder removed. Then came the IBS. Twelve years later I had pancreatitis due to stones blocking the duct. I, too, was on IV only, for 7 days and demerol. I was also lucky enough to have a tube down my nose into my stomach to drain. There is a difference between IBS and pancreatitis. IBS has pain, cramping and diarrhea or constipation. Pancreatitis has severe pain, diarrhea and lots of vomiting, even when you have nothing in your stomach. Both are unpleasant, but if I HAD to pick I would pick IBS. Pancreatitis is something you should not let go. I almost died from waiting to long. Please see another doctor. The elevation of the amalyse and lypase are another good indicator of pancreatitis trouble. Let us know.


----------



## squash (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi 4CWilly and Bellyknote - Yes I know about the Cystic Fibrosis connection and Pancreatitis as my daughter has atypical Cystic Fibrosis in that it is not severe. She always had allergies as a child and then developed nasel polyps and then got psuedemones infection. An allergist put 2+2 together and tested her for CF with a sweat test. She has one gene mutation that is known to cause severe pancreatitis. She does not have the typipcal lung problems and is pancreate sufficient in that she has the enzymes to digest her food. She has been basically doing fine then in her first day of college (An Aggie) she developed the most severe stomach pain. After several trips to emergency room they took out her appendix. It was fine. Four months later had such severe pain I had to pick her up. To make a long story short they took out her gall bladder that was diseased (very small) filled with sludge. But with the raised amalyse and lipase levels and her back pain they thought she had chronic pancreatitis. Referred to Gastrologist and he seems to be poo - pooing that idea saying she might have IBS. I doubt it. The consult was to see if she should have an ERCP. Maybe he is just being cautious. But he all but ignored my comments about the back pain and the eleveated lipid levels. Her tryglecerites were also very high. So he has her doing the IBS meds (fiber) and such and we are just waiting for her next attack. I have a question. What causes the mucus in the bowel movements? Any comments would be appreciated. Thankyou everybody to responding to my post.


----------



## squash (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi 4CWilly and Bellyknote - Yes I know about the Cystic Fibrosis connection and Pancreatitis as my daughter has atypical Cystic Fibrosis in that it is not severe. She always had allergies as a child and then developed nasel polyps and then got psuedemones infection. An allergist put 2+2 together and tested her for CF with a sweat test. She has one gene mutation that is known to cause severe pancreatitis. She does not have the typipcal lung problems and is pancreate sufficient in that she has the enzymes to digest her food. She has been basically doing fine then in her first day of college (An Aggie) she developed the most severe stomach pain. After several trips to emergency room they took out her appendix. It was fine. Four months later had such severe pain I had to pick her up. To make a long story short they took out her gall bladder that was diseased (very small) filled with sludge. But with the raised amalyse and lipase levels and her back pain they thought she had chronic pancreatitis. Referred to Gastrologist and he seems to be poo - pooing that idea saying she might have IBS. I doubt it. The consult was to see if she should have an ERCP. Maybe he is just being cautious. But he all but ignored my comments about the back pain and the eleveated lipid levels. Her tryglecerites were also very high. So he has her doing the IBS meds (fiber) and such and we are just waiting for her next attack. I have a question. What causes the mucus in the bowel movements? Any comments would be appreciated. Thankyou everybody to responding to my post.


----------



## squash (Apr 17, 2002)

To Jenny: Hey Jenny - where abouts in Fort Worth do you live. I live near Watagua and Keller. What gastrologist do you go to? You can E-mail me at Searlesmom###aol.com.


----------



## squash (Apr 17, 2002)

To Jenny: Hey Jenny - where abouts in Fort Worth do you live. I live near Watagua and Keller. What gastrologist do you go to? You can E-mail me at Searlesmom###aol.com.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

I know than any irritation in the colon will cause mucus and that is normal. I have also heard that CF causes greasy stools and an increase in mucus production. I really think your daughter should get a second opinion from another GI doc..Sounds really rough..prayers and postive thoughts for her...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

I know than any irritation in the colon will cause mucus and that is normal. I have also heard that CF causes greasy stools and an increase in mucus production. I really think your daughter should get a second opinion from another GI doc..Sounds really rough..prayers and postive thoughts for her...


----------

